# new smilies



## daveb (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering, is there any chance that the new smilies can/will eventually work in Mozilla-based browsers such as Firefox? I'm on Firefox 0.8 and the smilies aren't popping into the message box when clicked upon (actually, clicking on them throws a javascript error).

I love the new smilies, very cool. 

Thanks


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave,
Probably not........sorry.


----------



## daveb (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Scott.


----------

